# Tranquil Hosting launches RockVPS



## Everyday (Mar 27, 2014)

We are very excited to announce that after many requests we have launched Budget VPS Provider, RockVPS.

RockVPS will fill a void in the Tranquil Hosting family and provide quality, budget vps at an affordable price.  As an unmanaged service we will provide clients with total control over their vps. They won’t need to contact for us anything but a serious problem. Clients will have the ability to:


Order Securely
Provision their VPS from a choice of Windows or Linux Operating Systems
Reboot
Re-Image
Shutdown
Access the VPS from a web console
Add IPs
Boot from Disk
Monitor Memory and Hard Drive Usage as well as Bandwidth Traffic
Manage all their services from one portal
This is a revolutionary service and Tranquil Hosting is proud to be at the forefront.  If you have any questions please contact us.


----------



## drmike (Mar 27, 2014)

Great a low-end, low price, addiction focused VPS provider called RockVPS 

That's it I am buying crack and dope VPS for all the addiction marketing.

Oh I do kid, but that's what came to my crooked mind.

Is this a new panel you cooked up?  Tell us more about RockVPS, where the services are being offered out of and some info on Tranquil.

Welcome to vpsBoard!


----------



## mcmyhost (Mar 27, 2014)

Sounds like SolusVM.


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 28, 2014)

> where the services are being offered out of


TQHosting uses DCs in North Carolina (own DC) http://bgp.he.net/AS13647 and Dallas (datacentermap lists TierPoint and DataBank) http://bgp.he.net/AS3722

http://www.tqhosting.com/about/datacenter-facilities/

http://www.datacentermap.com/company/tranquil-hosting_datacenters.html



mcmyhost said:


> Sounds like SolusVM.


from their website:



> Our service utilizes KVM virtualization combined with the SolusVM Control Panel. We use only the latest Intel Quad and Hex Core servers with SSD Hard Drives.


----------



## sv01 (Mar 28, 2014)

how about use another design for your rock vps ?  that design looks awful and many kiddie host use them.

where's test IP?


----------



## raindog308 (Mar 28, 2014)

Everyday said:


> This is a revolutionary service


How so?


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Mar 28, 2014)

>SSD Hard Drives

Doesn't that mean solid state drive hard drives?

Epic English.


----------



## raindog308 (Mar 28, 2014)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> >SSD Hard Drives
> 
> Doesn't that mean solid state drive hard drives?
> 
> Epic English.


To be fair, I've heard Solid State Disk and Solid State Drive.  Wikipedia notes this.


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 28, 2014)

sv01 said:


> how about use another design for your rock vps ?  that design looks awful and many kiddie host use them.
> 
> where's test IP?


Test IPs and test files for Raleigh, Dallas, Germany

http://www.tqhosting.com/about/datacenter-facilities/


----------



## Dylan (Mar 28, 2014)

Everyday said:


> This is a revolutionary service


Oh dear.


----------



## concerto49 (Mar 29, 2014)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> >SSD Hard Drives
> 
> Doesn't that mean solid state drive hard drives?
> 
> Epic English.


It's a feature. It's a solid state hard drive. Maybe a bit like SSD cache.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Mar 29, 2014)

concerto49 said:


> It's a feature. It's a solid state hard drive. Maybe a bit like SSD cache.


Cool, no wonder its "revolutionary".


----------

